# need a wide pink collar for my girl.



## goaheadandh8me (Oct 29, 2008)

hi all!! this is my first post so i must say that this site is great. just a question about doggy fashion. does anyone know where in the tampa bay area where i could purchase a pink leather collar that is at least an inch and a half wide? or where on the internet i could get one? my girl has an 19" neck so it will need to be pretty long. thanks.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well for a pink collar that big im not sure. but i know for a thick leather collar u can check out 

stillwaterkennelsupply.com


its pretty popular and pretty cheap


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Collarmania.com try that website, you can pretty much design anything you want, names designs, it's pretty darn awesome!! Welcome to the forum by the way, hope you like it hear. Hope you find the collar you are looking for!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ditto. Collarmania can do all kinds of custom stuff for their dog collars. I really like their leather stuff. Here's one they made for my girl Terra. The leather itself is not pink, but it's got pink conchos and rhinestones, as well as pink lining.










*http://www.collarmania.com/*


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

welcome to the forums. where about in tampa are you? im in tampa also.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I look at leather collars all the time on ebay and have seen just what you're looking for and it was under thirty bucks. I just bought a black leather studded collar that is 3" wide and 18.5"-22.5" long for $12.50. It may not be custom made but they are usually pretty dependable collars for a great price. The guy I bought mine from was NYC_Dogs and he has a wide selection in his sellers store including harnesses.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm going to 3rd Collarmania.com I have bought a few from there if you search my collar threads you will see I have a 2" wide pink collar for Alexis! Lisa is the best!! I just bought a leather one to and the quality is awesome!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

look!!!! found a pink leather collar!!!!

went to collarmania.com


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Or I make them. hehe.

Hand stitched
















Or not hand stitched.


----------

